# My baby is SO fat!



## poopzmom (Jul 29, 2006)

My dd is 5 1/2 months and she is HUGE. One month ago she was 24.4 lbs. Today I put on a onesie that is a 3T and it fits perfect. I am thinking she is probably 28 lbs. I am EBF and trying to delay solids until October (7 1/2 Months). I wanted to delay until then because I had read you should start solids between 6-9 months. I figured that would be a happy medium. But now I am thinking that my SUPER milk might be too much. At this rate she will be 50 lbs. at one year. I don't think she will even be able to crawl because her thighs are so big I can even bend her legs. Anyway, does anyone esle have babies this big? If so when did you start solids?


----------



## damyen's mommy (May 5, 2005)

Ok first off congrats on your healthy baby. Your baby is perfect and not too fat. Your milk is exactly what your dd needs. The charts are the average, my dd is 21 almost 22 lbs and fits into 2t clothes she is 6 months old. My ds was heavier at this age and now he is 32lbs and has really started to level off( he is 2 1/2). Your babe will do the same thing, you should be proud of your cute little chunky babe, I love my chunky baby's although I wish they made baby clothes bigger. She looks like a liittle toddler. She will crawl eventualy, or she may scoot or roll, she'll figure out some way of being mobile. Don't worry you are doing the perfect thing for babe, as far as solids only your instincts and your baby's can tel you when your ready. Nutritionally speaking they receive everything they need from your breast milk. Starting solids will not make your baby any less big, if it does there is a problem

Just wanted to add I just barely started solids and it is only like once a day about an ounce of fruit or cereal, truly she just enjoys playing in it







And I have a cousn whos babe weighed 35 lbs at a year she is now four and weieghs about 45 lbs or so her growth slowed down and she is slimming down ,she is also very tall.


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi there







-- I just posted about this on the March babes thread. My Maria is a porker, too! Moms of porkers unite!









I'm not a bit worried because DS was fat, too...and now, at 3 yrs., he's totally average, physically speaking. I was a fat baby myself (my family called me "Tubby" instead of Christine till age 3), but it only lasted a couple of years. Apparently we just make fat babies in our family. And darn cute ones!

I don't think you should worry either. Your daughter is just growing in her own unique way. She will crawl and walk in her own time!


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

hi there!

just to reassure you - my DS was about 24lbs at 6 months and 28.5 at 7.5 months. he didn't start solids until 7 months (we started offering at 6) and not on a daily basis until 10 months. he started crawling on hands and knees at 9 months and has hardly gained since then. he is 29.5lbs at 20 months, and still in the same 3T clothes he's been wearing since 9 months - the leg length is more appropriate now, though







i had been worried he would outgrow the 33lb rear-facing weight limit on his carseat before 1 year old, but that didn't end up being a problem.

and of course, he's perfect, as i'm sure your DD is, too! relish those super-chubby thighs while they last


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't know why but I get the shivers when people refer to a baby as "fat". Just seems so negative.

Your baby is perfect. You are providing her with the absolute best nutrition that you can give her. Good job mama!


----------



## Jaydens_mom (Aug 12, 2006)

My son was on formula but his legs were the size of a darn ham when he was a baby... he was chunky chunky, but healthy.
Now that he is 2 1/2 everything has evened out


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

: I think my baby is a string bean.









21 months old, and 26lbs


----------



## Jaydens_mom (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobybunny*







: I think my baby is a string bean.









21 months old, and 26lbs

















: um... lol... my son is only 4 lbs heavier... and hes 30 mos.


----------



## forthebest (Jun 19, 2006)

Poopsmom your milk must be top notch







Don't worry about baby being big she is probably built that way and will grow into a fine, strong lass. All the goodness from your milk will see her grow strong healthy bones and I'll bet she will have a good appetite for solids when introduced if you can persuade her off the breast, lol! I only had short spurts where I felt my milk was at its optimum but it still saw them all ok for couple years. All babes are different, I can only see this as a good sign really.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

My kids are tiny I guess. My oldest, who is almost 6.5, only weighs 40 pounds. My youngest is about 17 pounds and almost a year old-but she is smaller then my other two were. She has had problems gaining weight (turns out I have a low milk supply). Hopefully she will start gaining again soon.


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

My ds was 8-5 at birth and 16lbs at 3m...he is almost 4 m now and can wear several 12m clothes, he's long too, I looked at dds baby book , she was 5m before she was ds size at 3m...I think i wrote that logically


----------



## ndunn (Mar 22, 2006)

I guess my dd must be big too - she is 4 months and almost 20 pounds. She's huge! Most of her clothes that fit are 6-12 months. Plus she's in cloth so her bum is huge....

We should start a porkers unite thread


----------



## HeatherKae (Jun 4, 2006)

One of the very best things (at least for me) about breastfeeding is that it takes the worry out of baby growth. Your milk is made specifically just for your baby and your baby's needs. So if your baby is bigger than others, than that is simply how she is supposed to be. She is growing into what God/Nature intended.

I had the exact opposite problem as you. I gave birth to a 9lb 1.4oz baby girl (gestational diabetes had made her fat fat fat). At her six week check up she weighed 9lbs even. I was scared to death and wasn't too reassured by a luke warm ped (thank god my ped was actually PRO breastfeeding, though, otherwise she probably would have had me put her on formula right away). A friend of my husband's coworker is a very probreastfeeding ped and he called me and spent over an hour talking to me about how breastmilk works and how it feeds the baby exactly what the baby needs. Even if the baby isn't growing the way we think the baby should. He told me if your baby isn't hungry, is wetting diapers, and is generally in good health, then you can bet she's getting enough to eat.

She's still a mini. At 4.5 yrs old she's 33lbs and wears shorts in sizes 18 mos - 2T (jeans have to be 4T slims and even those are baggy). Oh, and both her dad and I are ummm... large people. Always have been (of course, we were both ff as well so there you go).

Anyway, my point here is (and yes, I am long winded) that as long as you are exclusively breastfeeding, then you don't even have to worry about her weight. She's growing perfectly. Congratulations, Mama!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

My babe was just like this..hit 30 pounds around 9 months.....however, ..she is now 23 mopnths, and still 30 pounds! All she has done fo ethe past year+ is grow UP....now she is an average (still on the large side, but not really fat anymore) toddler.
Totally normal!


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

My daughter was also quite big in her first six months and I expected a 40-pound one-year-old. However, she has barely gained since six months...less than a pound a month. Your baby and all the chubby BF bunnies are fine!


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

I just want to say yeah that to all the pp. Two of my kids have been very chunky and I think it's awesome! I love the fact that they will grow up to be healthy adults! I sure did! I was the fattest 3 & 4 year old! Now I'm 5'9 and 130lbs! I wouldn't worry about it at all! My kids' weight gain definately slowed down after the first 8 months or so. I put off solids until around 9 months and they are all healthy and happy! Breastmilk is the healthiest thing for your baby. Allowing her to grow at HER own rate, not some one elses! Obesity is rarely a problem for bf children who eat healthy diets as they get older!

The thing that ticks me off is all the negative comments. Dd2 is now 14 months and I am so sick of the garbage people say about her... Talk about Americans being obsessed with body image!

Hang in there mama, you're doing great!~


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobybunny*







: I think my baby is a string bean.









21 months old, and 26lbs









LOL! Evan is 23# and a little over 20 mos.







He's always been my peanut, especially when he was nursing (undiagnosed food allergies), but now that his diet suits him, he's still small. Not even as big as my oldest was at 12 mos.









For the OP (and other moms of chunkers, I just love fat baby thighs, I wish they looked as good on me, lol) don't forget to keep your babies rear facing till 12 mos if possible. You can buy a Cosco Scenera if you need to for $45 and it has a 35# rfing limit. If baby is bigger than that before a year, make sure to turn the seat, adjust the straps, and TETHER the seat. That will help w/ neck injuries quite a bit if you do get into a crash.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Any baby who is exclusively breastfed has no worries about being overweight. Readiness for solids comes when the gut and digestive system are mature, which has nothing to do with weight or whether the baby is chubby or petite (says the mom of a baby who was very large and instinctively refused solids for a long time probably due to a family tendency toward food allergies...babies know how to protect themselves!)

When the baby starts crawling and moving the rolls will burn off. The fats in our milk are perfect for the way their brains and bones need to grow. Our culture's obsession with fat being "evil" can make us worry about plump babies, but if that baby is exclusively breastfed...no worries.

Or to put it more precisely, keep up the good work!


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

i wouldn't worry about it! once she starts moving around, her weight gain will slow down.

dd was 26 pounds by 6 months and then didn't gain an OUNCE for two years. healthy kid - grew taller, but stayed under 27 lbs until 2 1/2!

the way i look at it is that when they start moving, everything is too exciting to slow down and eat, so they have to pack it on early.


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW! Now i;m feelign liek i have crappy milk or something. My 2 were 7lbs 6 oz nad 8lbs 0 oz at birth. At 1 year they were both exactally 20lbs. and now at almost 4 (lacking 2 month) one weighs 33 lbs (breast fed to 15 months EBF until 6 months) and at 23 months the other weighs about 25 lbs. (breast fed until 21 months and EBF until 6 months)
Is there somethign wrong with my milk? Seriously. I see all these chubby babies tha tare breast fed and mine are liek littel bean poles, and it's not genetic (unless it skipped DH and I LOL







) HMMM maybe i'll chat with a LLL person after this baby is born.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cam&kat's_mom*
at 23 months the other weighs about 25 lbs. (breast fed until 21 months and EBF until 6 months)
Is there somethign wrong with my milk?

if they are healthy, you shouldn't worry either! my ds (a few months younger) is about the size of your dc - taller and lighter than his sister at this age.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

A baby can be slim and healthy (assuming they are healthy, hitting milestones, peeing often, etc.) and a baby can be chubby and healthy. Heredity is a factor. Our culture's obsession with everyone being one ideal type is another factor. And yes talking to your LLL leader is a great idea to put your mind at ease.







We all get so worried sometimes!

My babies were huge and they walked really "late" so I had that to worry about. In retrospect they probably needed their leg muscles to develop a little more so they could hold up all that weight!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I almost envy you and your chunky baby







: 1yo DS is slender, I'm not sure he weighs 20lbs yet. I get crap from people constantly about his size. I even had some stranger ask once when he was 4 or 5 months old "OH he's so small! Was he a preemie?" UMM no he's a full term baby that is healthy!







I even have family members accusing me of not feeding him enough...but that's a whole other vent and thread... DS#2 is only 2.5 weeks old, and he looks a little chunkier already than his brother was, but we'll see what happens. I'm not a big person (5'0", 110 pre-kids ), and either is DH. I wish people wouldn't make comments about babies' weight and size and things like that. But our culture is so obsessed with looks its almost unavoidable.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice*
!

My babies were huge and they walked really "late" so I had that to worry about.









LOL, i have heard this, but it certainly wasn't true in my case!
DD, all 30 pounds of her, was off and running at 9 months, 3 weeks....

I have also heard that age at walking can be somewhat hereditary....as in, "early" or "late" walkers tend to run in families....which is probably why we were all freaking out at my "late walker"..because everyone else in my family was walking by their 9th month birthday....and dd took an extra 3 weeks!!


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygrant*
I don't know why but I get the shivers when people refer to a baby as "fat". Just seems so negative.

Your baby is perfect. You are providing her with the absolute best nutrition that you can give her. Good job mama!









I know what you mean. I remark on my daughter's increasing fatness with a great deal of pride, but I don't hear the same intonation every time I hear someone talk about a fat baby. Babies are supposed to be fat and it depresses me that we as a society have trouble accepting that.

I'm sure someone already mentioned this but breastfed babies tend to bulk up their first six months and then slim down when they start moving a lot.


----------



## Nisupulla (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice*
My babies were huge and they walked really "late" so I had that to worry about.

My son did was like that, too. I actually found a sling that went to 55 lbs because the standard ones maxed out at 35 lbs.


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

ds1 was 8lbs 12 oz at birth, and 25 lbs at 3 months. He couldn't roll over until he was 9 months old, I think partly because he was so round! From the back he looked like he had 4 butts, because he had so many fat rolls on his thighs. ds2 was 6 lbs 13 oz at birth (3 weeks early) and he weighs 20 lbs at 4 months. I don't even know what size clothes he wears, he wears medium/large diaper covers, and I put him in 12-18 month onsies, but I cut the bottoms off to make them teeshirts, because onsies don't really fit him.


----------

